# whiz-bang-boom!



## para2 (Mar 22, 2009)

My house is hot. I got a square thing outside I think is part of the A/C system. It's making a whiz-bang-boom sound. Could this be my problem? Can I fix it myself? I don't want to spend alot (anything). The unit is only 487 years old. Help!


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Very funny 

I'm working on the site. It should be ready soon.


----------



## protech (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:hit it real hard with a metal pipe.


----------



## restlingtech (Mar 29, 2009)

*wiz bang boom...*

actually;the armature sproket is causing interference, which in turn causes the combustion line to interfer with the flow of the dyna-flow:thumbsup:


----------



## david c h (Jun 4, 2009)

try laying hands on it and pray:yes:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Adjust it until it goes zip when it starts, and pop when it stops, and whirllll when it stands still:yes:

This is actually the description for failure that I wrote for the first failed Honeywell electronic thermostat I replaced for warranty. No questions were ever asked.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

Are the wires to the fan motor supposed to be wrapped around the motor shaft?:laughing:


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes Sir that is correct, Just leave the signed *blank* check on the counter and I'll have ya fixed up in no time! :shifty:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvactech said:


> Are the wires to the fan motor supposed to be wrapped around the motor shaft?:laughing:


 Sure. Perpetual motion occurs as the turning of the shaft creates a magnetic field which produces electricity which runs the moter which turns the shaft which creates a magnetic fie.........


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Sure. Perpetual motion occurs as the turning of the shaft creates a magnetic field which produces electricity which runs the moter which turns the shaft which creates a magnetic fie.........


Cool and I thought perpetual motion was a myth.:laughing:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvactech said:


> Cool and I thought perpetual motion was a myth.:laughing:


 Not if you're in sales, it ain't:thumbup:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Not if you're in sales, it ain't:thumbup:


Promise them the world. And deliver some dirt. :shifty:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Promise them the world. And deliver some dirt. :shifty:


It's all a matter of spin and perspective.

You see, the world is made of dirt:yes:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> It's all a matter of spin and perspective.
> 
> You see, the world is made of dirt:yes:


LOl.. Yep, thats why I said that.


----------

